# Re: Legal threats and classical vs film threads



## Udo (Mar 20, 2011)

Are VI-Comtrol members (or at least the paying ones :wink: ) entitled to know which individual(s) initiated legal action? I think we should be.

Some of the provocations may well have been a deliberate attempt to get lawyers involved.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 20, 2011)

Offcourse not! :shock: 

Paying members....? You mean to suggest donating should give you the right to poke around peoples private legal matters?


----------



## autopilot (Mar 20, 2011)

Honestly - forget about it - just start a LASS vs HS thread and all will be fine.


----------



## Udo (Mar 20, 2011)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> ........ Paying members....? You mean to suggest donating should give you the right to poke around peoples private legal matters?


Forgot the :wink: after paying members.

Having lived in reasonably open and not overly litigatious societies most of my life, I think that type of info should be freely available. I have an issue with things like frivolous litigation and entrapment.


----------



## bsound76 (Mar 21, 2011)

From reading the threads, I think it should be obvious who might have had the most motivation to take legal action...













Ludwig Van Beethoven!

Clearly he didn't like his name being bandied about so much. :lol:


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 21, 2011)

Udo @ Sun Mar 20 said:


> Some of the provocations may well have been a deliberate attempt to get lawyers involved.



I didn't work. I don't want to be involved. ~o) 

But holy crap....what happened? :shock: I got bored after the 200th round.


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow - I missed that one, sounds like an interesting read...


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 22, 2011)

Actually, Udo, I don't practice anymore at all, but I'm still licensed. And I have no intentions of practicing again.

There is, however, some truth to your observation. Law schools are cranking out far more lawyers than there are jobs. The only alternative is to "hang out a shingle." Many of those lawyers do end up doing personal injury or criminal defense work. 

I was one of the "lucky" 10% to land in a large firm -- no ambulance chasing. It just isn't the life that I want to live. And, if you don't really want to be a lawyer it's hell, no matter what you're being paid.


But...I wouldn't say that the education was a waste of time. In this business, there's an upside to being able to read a contract, negotiate effectively and cut a deal. :lol:

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 22, 2011)

People learn to appreciate a lawyer once they get involved in a legal dispute.
Nothing gets some dirtbags attention better than a letterhead with the ESQ. title on it.
My house is worth 50% of the value it was in 2006, but thanks to a sharp hard working lawyer I owe nothing on it but yearly PPT.
So until you really need or understand the Justice system, chances are you will be envious/untrusting of most lawyers.
I fear lawyers more than the wise guys.

Internet Bullies are OK by me. In real life thier kids dont listen to them, or they are beaten by their parents.
So letting them blow off some harmless steam on a virtual forum where posing is the norm is a good outlet for displaced aggressions.


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 22, 2011)

chimuelo @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> Nothing gets some dirtbags attention better than a letterhead with the ESQ. title on it.
> ...I fear lawyers more than the wise guys.



A lot of people feel that way. 


MichaelL, Esq. :lol:


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 22, 2011)

Udo @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> Are VI-Comtrol members (or at least the paying ones :wink: ) entitled to know which individual(s) initiated legal action? I think we should be.
> 
> Some of the provocations may well have been a deliberate attempt to get lawyers involved.



Ehm ... what? Somebody took legal action?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes Hannes, apparently so, unbelievably (or has at least threatened). Goodness knows on what grounds or why.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20385


----------



## José Herring (Mar 22, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> Yes Hannes, apparently so, unbelievably (or has at least threatened). Goodness knows on what grounds or why.
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20385



I guess Guy wants to prove once and for all in a legal court that classical music is better than film music.


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 22, 2011)

josejherring @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> [
> I guess Guy wants to prove once and for all in a legal court that classical music is better than film music.




Oh brother! :roll: 

Of course from a legal perspective it's a fascinating question. Legal action..on what grounds? What are venues and jurisdiction for an altercation in cyberspace? 
Where are the parties located..Canada, the UK, the US? Whose laws apply?

Only ones likely to make money in that action will be the lawyers.


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 22, 2011)

I think he was being facetious...


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm sure that he was facetious with respect to Guy proving once and for all that classical music is better than film music.

I find the whole notion that someone did threaten some sort of legal action, resulting in the thread being pulled, a bit absurd. 

I was pondering the possible basis of the threatened action, where such a suit would/could be filed and assuming that the parties reside in different countries, whose law would apply/control.

I'm not sure that there is any basis for a suit. But that doesn't mean one couldn't find a lawyer to give it a shot. However, frivolous lawsuits are frowned upon, at least in my jurisdiction.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 22, 2011)

I believe the situation is now resolved, we can get back to our regular programming.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 23, 2011)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> I believe the situation is now resolved, we can get back to our regular programming.



Good news, trust this means that no-one had to pay anything.

Does this mean the threads will be restored and people can wonder what on earth the fuss could possibly have been about?


----------



## Udo (Mar 23, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Wed Mar 23 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the situation is now resolved, we can get back to our regular programming.
> ...



I hope so, I was about to use parts of it as a reference for my social-psychology study.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 23, 2011)

Udo @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Wed Mar 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig Sharmat @ Wed Mar 23 said:
> ...



Send me a copy when you've finished, will you? I'd be fascinated to read the conclusions...


----------

